# Humans engineered? Unusual biology & cultural dissonance



## solarbard (Jun 6, 2021)

It's time we started asking the tough questions.

1. Where do we come from? If we are solely primates, why does our body accept organs from pigs? Transplanting organs from pigs to humans | Science Immunology

2.  Why don't human females find human males attractive? How have we not gone extinct? Is this why the obsession with controlling female sexuality exists? Attraction Inequality and the Dating Economy

3. Why do we have no natural defense against solar radiation? Why can't we drink fresh water or eat natural foods?

4. Why do humans live in places that are absolutely freezing? Who's insane ancestors decided to settle in Finland or Scandinavia? Or were these places once much warmer?

5. Why do we tend to find the offspring of other animals cuter than our own? It’s official, puppies and kittens are cuter than humans In addition, why are humans unusually violent towards their own offspring?When it Comes to Public Discipline, Humans Aren't 'Great' Apes.

6. In general, why is is that humans find it difficult to find a "natural habitat" or to know what their own natural behaviors are? While most species are either monogamous or polygamous, we exhibit both behaviors, along with an alarming level of promiscuity.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jun 6, 2021)

1. The Divine.  Life is made out of the same materials.  Some things are interchangeable
2. If that was true, you wouldnt have been born, your mother would not have slept with your father.  Babies are still being created now, as we write these articles and responses...because females and males still find each other attractive.
3. we do have natural defense, its called a tan.  anyone can drink fresh water and eat natural foods
4. the vast majority of people live closer to the equator.  Populations decline as people move away from the equator.
    we are extremely adaptable to many climates.  Apparently their were times when the earth wasnt all that cold farthest away from the equator.
5. ive never seen anyone treat a puppy the same as their own child
6. the land is our natural habitat.  People have gotten away from nature, that which is natural, and have succumbed to the unnatural concrete and asphalt jungle.  we exhibit promiscuity because of our sexual desires and our way of thinking.  Married people have more sex than single people.  Doesnt matter if one is single or married, sex is still a physical act we perform or think about.


----------



## solarbard (Jun 6, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> 1. The Divine.  Life is made out of the same materials.  Some things are interchangeable
> 2. If that was true, you wouldnt have been born, your mother would not have slept with your father.  Babies are still being created now, as we write these articles and responses...because females and males still find each other attractive.
> 3. we do have natural defense, its called a tan.  anyone can drink fresh water and eat natural foods
> 4. the vast majority of people live closer to the equator.  Populations decline as people move away from the equator.
> ...


I DO question some of those statistics. They seem to want to draw a divide between the male-female polarity. Is the goal human extinction?


----------



## Forrest (Jun 6, 2021)

solarbard said:


> It's time we started asking the tough questions.
> 
> 1. Where do we come from? If we are solely primates, why does our body accept organs from pigs? Transplanting organs from pigs to humans | Science Immunology
> 
> ...



There is a simple explanation for why the egg-laying duckbill platypus looks like a cross between a duck and a marine mammal. There is also an hypothesis for why pigs can be organ donors, particularly their skin.

Macroevolution.net - Biology, hybrids, human origins and more

"So in the specific case of humans, if the two assumptions made thus far are correct (i.e., (1) that humans actually are hybrids, and (2) that the chimpanzee actually is one of our two parents), then a list of traits distinguishing human beings from chimpanzees should describe the _other_ parent involved in the cross. And by applying this sort of methodology, I did in fact succeed in narrowing things down to a particular candidate."

"Given the facts presented in the discussion of stabilization theory on this website, it seems highly likely that humans are hybrids of some kind... The general examination of the process of evolution as a whole (as presented elsewhere on this site) strongly suggests that most forms of life are of hybrid origin. Why should humans be any different?" http://www.macroevolution.net/human-origins-2.html

For questions 2.-6.: Most of these indicia are examples of biological instability of the form. New hybrids are unstable and mostly infertile, they have to repeatedly backcross against one of the parents, then interbreed for generations before the new form can stabilize. The older a type of lifeform is (cockroaches, crows), the more its members resemble one another. Humans resemble one another the least of any animal save the artificial dog.


----------



## solarbard (Jun 6, 2021)

Forrest said:


> There is a simple explanation for why the egg-laying duckbill platypus looks like a cross between a duck and a marine mammal. There is also an hypothesis for why pigs can be organ donors, particularly their skin.
> 
> Macroevolution.net - Biology, hybrids, human origins and more
> 
> ...


That we are an engineered species there can almost be no doubt. Now, who made us becomes the question.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jun 7, 2021)

solarbard said:


> That we are an engineered species there can almost be no doubt. Now, who made us becomes the question.


We made us... There you go. We are the divine, the all mind, we are consciousness from the Great Consciousness, or what people call the universe...


----------



## space966 (Jun 7, 2021)

To say honestly, I don't believe in organs transplantation. It's a fake. Many people know, that medicine is part of deep state, and proceed under certain directives.

As for people living in cold areas, in Srimad Bhagavatam, Hindu - Krishnaism, it's referred as punishment.


----------



## Whitewave (Jun 7, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> We made us... There you go.


Personal belief in a creator but also in advanced ancient human civilizations from which our current iteration devolved.

Our history includes what we now call mythological creatures such as minotaurs, cynocephalus, etc. What if these creatures were not mythological but examples of genetic experiments? 

In such a scenario humans might likely have been threatened with extinction of the original model requiring a stabilization of our DNA by hybridization. 

Domesticated animals, when released into the wild either die or return to their natural feral state, often with physiological changes becoming evident in as little as one generation. 
Additionally, the advent of agriculture (allegedly) resulted in the domestication of man. 

Thought experiment: if humans reverted to a hunter-gatherer existence outside their climate controlled boxes of comfort and ease, what would we look like in a few generations? 

I noticed that Europeans during the time of the Renaissance as depicted in art work of that era looked much different than Europeans of today. The faces were generally rounder, the epicanthal folds less pronounced, etc. Who knows what the original model of human beings looked like? From some of the skulls found in archeological digs, it's apparent that humans once looked very different from today's version.

We MAY have very well REmade ourselves at some point in our history.


space966 said:


> To say honestly, I don't believe in organs transplantation. It's a fake. Many people know, that medicine is part of deep state, and proceed under certain directives.
> 
> As for people living in cold areas, in Srimad Bhagavatam, Hindu - Krishnaism, it's referred as punishment.


I've assisted in organ transplants and can assure you they actually happen and are quite real. No conspiracy needed.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 7, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> We are the divine, the all mind, we are consciousness from the Great Consciousness, or what people call the universe...


Everything is including beliefs, doubts lies and thought's.


----------



## Sigian (Jun 7, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> We made us... There you go. We are the divine, the all mind, we are consciousness from the Great Consciousness, or what people call the universe...



Reminds me of The Egg.  In a way at least, maybe some of that knowledge spread across lives slips through to each other, opening some up to a connected conciousness.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 7, 2021)

Spiritual, eternal love between a man and a woman is the foundation of life. The separation between two loving souls is artificial, and throughout life, people try to go back into this Edenic state of Being where there is no suffering or separation - while the duality is our true state, usually the energy flows freely, resulting in a never-ending play of repulsion and attraction, which is the dynamic that makes life possible. Sex is simply an extension of love, but can be experienced without love.

In the Dark Age of Satan (Kali Yuga), the deep connection to the 'soulmate' can create a lot of problems, because the connection is at odds with the environment we find ourselves in - so many souls chose not to interact with their soulmate in some of their incarnations. Still, the desire is always there to find "the one". This is not something Hollywood has programmed us into, it's our natural state. I believe male souls will always be male, and female souls will always be female. There is no way to change, sexes are not biological, but spiritual. But there is always the desire to connect with the "other half", as this connection creates the desired state of wholeness. So there is indeed a way for a male soul to experience his female nature, and vice versa, as the connection leads to an experience that can be summarized as "_you are me, and I am you, even though I am myself and you are yourself_". There are multiple other souls in close proximity to our own resonance, so deep love is possible with other souls than the true 'soul sibling'. Soul families are a thing.

Once the Dark Ages are over, the first thing that will happen is that humans will heal their relationships, which is the foundation for a healthy society. Until 200 years ago, the holy marriage was the center of community life, and it was seen as a representation of the way back to the divine.

Females find males attractive, but in a state of survival and stress, males prefer appearance and beauty, while females prefer social status.

Our environment probbaly changed, the sun was different in the past, and the climate as well.

Trauma prevents parents from feeling empathy for their child - the connection to the child and it's unconditional love to the parents, coupled with the need for protection, brings up all the unresolved traumatic experiences from the parent's own childhood.

Having empathy for animals is mostly a protection mechanism - it is not true empathy, it is mostly a projection because the animal does not trigger all the emotional injuries. People who have a lot of empathy for animals (most often women) often show a lack of empathy towards humans (think veganism), which is a trauma protection mechanism to cope with injuries done by humans. A pet does not have complex needs - so you can create a connection to the pet without being in danger that it asks inconvenient questions - mostly because pets can't talk. Verbal communication is the bridge that transcends trauma, since trauma shuts down the neocortex and creates a fight-and-flight response. Talking can bring people out of a shock state. Having a pet makes it possible to experience a substitute for a real, healing connection.



solarbard said:


> 1. Where do we come from? If we are solely primates, why does our body accept organs from pigs? Transplanting organs from pigs to humans | Science Immunology



There is a lot of evidence we were artificially created from pig DNA. Pigs also produce almost the same ratio of thyroid hormones, which is why porcine thyroid extract was always chosen over extracts from other animals. It looks like pigs have almost the same biochemical, hormonal and immunological profile as humans, which is very rare and no coincidence. They also exhibit similar social behavior.



Onijunbei said:


> We made us... There you go. We are the divine, the all mind, we are consciousness from the Great Consciousness, or what people call the universe...



On some level this is true, but I think there's a hierarchy in between that can't be overlooked. So I do think we have a creator in the spiritual sense, but we are also part of that creator. We can chose to connect with that source (the truth), or chose to block it. Chosing to connect with it means going back to the origins, chosing to block it means going deeper into the illusion. So the soul is separate from the creator, but also part of it. On this level of existence, denying the existence of a separate god usually leads to what the PTB are doing - trying to dissolve the duality of life and creating their one-world unity. Evil is always evil, and while it's part of creation it may not be a part of you or me.


----------



## space966 (Jun 7, 2021)

@Whitewave Are you sure, that it was human, some animal, or by 3D printer made organs? Did you checked before putting in?


----------



## JohnNada (Jun 7, 2021)

space966 said:


> @Whitewave Are you sure, that it was human, some animal, or by 3D printer made organs? Did you checked before putting in?


Having also assisted in several transplants, I can vouch they are real as well. In fact, I personally worked on the donor, then followed the kidney to the next room and assisted in implanting the kidney into the recipient. As a result, I can also vouch for complete chain of custody on this procedures. Transplants are real procedures that occur daily in the local hospitals around here.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jun 7, 2021)

Sigian said:


> Reminds me of The Egg.  In a way at least, maybe some of that knowledge spread across lives slips through to each other, opening some up to a connected conciousness.


There appears to be quite a few egg references in the sacred texts. I'm presuming people noticed life springing forth from the eggs and decided to use that symbolically.. Not so far removed from using the coiled snake as symbology for the circular path of the sun.


----------



## space966 (Jun 8, 2021)

@JohnNada You're lying, it's very rare, that donor is near patient. Organs are usually delivered by helicopter, airplane or speed train.


----------



## JohnNada (Jun 9, 2021)

space966 said:


> @JohnNada You're lying, it's very rare, that donor is near patient. Organs are usually delivered by helicopter, airplane or speed train.


They’re delivered this way if they are from a random cadaver donor. There are also people who donate an organ like the kidney I mentioned by their own accord because they match for a friend or relative, and they are generally in the next room donating the kidney. It would be a colossal waste of resources to transport an organ if you could just have the donor come to you on their own accord. Apart from that, I worked for a company called  C.O.R.E. and personally harvested organs from cadavers, rode the helicopter to the next hospital and personally delivered the organs to the awaiting recipient patient’s operating room door. Crazy how you know so much more about it than I even though it was my personal experience, nor provide any evidence to back up your personal attacks of calling me a liar. That being said, there’s no longer a reason to continue derailing this thread by arguing over my personal experience. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Sapioit (Jun 16, 2021)

solarbard said:


> 3. Why do we have no natural defense against solar radiation? Why can't we drink fresh water or eat natural foods?


It might be from our diet. I know for a fact that there are wild plants which increase the body's sensitivity to light, making peole photosensitive, causing sunburns to become a lot easier. I remember from a decade and a half ago, that it was a lot more difficult to get a tan even in the middle of the hottest summer, and it took multiple days to get a tan, and playing in the water or watering our bodies would hydrate the skin enough to prevent sunburns. Nowadays, if you stay in the scorching sun of the autumn or spring, not even that of summer, you get sunburns, and getting a tan instead of a sunburn has became a lot more difficult. It might have to do with what we're fed. I wonder what the link between that and sugars is, or the chemicals used as preservatives and artificial flavouring. Or it might have to do with being constantly surrounded by fairly strong electromagnetic fields all the time, or with weather manipulation (of which there are declassified documents).



solarbard said:


> 4. Why do humans live in places that are absolutely freezing? Who's insane ancestors decided to settle in Finland or Scandinavia? Or were these places once much warmer?


According to the theory that we haven't recovered from the last ice age, and we had a mini ice-age some time after partially recovering from the last ice age, and it seems to have something to do with the cataclysms which acted as resets. For example there are very few mentions of snow, or even depictions of snow, in the earliest artifacts attributed to humans developed enough to actually write or paint or sculpt those things.



solarbard said:


> 6. In general, why is is that humans find it difficult to find a "natural habitat" or to know what their own natural behaviors are? While most species are either monogamous or polygamous, we exhibit both behaviors, along with an alarming level of promiscuity.


More recent studies show a lot more promiscuity in animals, than previously believed. According to the mainstream media, at least.



solarbard said:


> I DO question some of those statistics. They seem to want to draw a divide between the male-female polarity. Is the goal human extinction?


Or harvesting, after a plentiful... "multiplication" of the assets.




Sigian said:


> Reminds me of The Egg.  In a way at least, maybe some of that knowledge spread across lives slips through to each other, opening some up to a connected conciousness.


Interesting story you've shared.


Spoiler: Click here for story contents!



The Egg
By: Andy Weir

You were on your way home when you died.
It was a car accident. Nothing particularly remarkable, but fatal nonetheless. You left behind a wife and two children. It was a painless death. The EMTs tried their best to save you, but to no avail. Your body was so utterly shattered you were better off, trust me.
And that’s when you met me.
“What… what happened?” You asked. “Where am I?”
“You died,” I said, matter-of-factly. No point in mincing words.
“There was a… a truck and it was skidding…”
“Yup,” I said.
“I… I died?”
“Yup. But don’t feel bad about it. Everyone dies,” I said.
You looked around. There was nothingness. Just you and me. “What is this place?” You asked. “Is this the afterlife?”
“More or less,” I said.
“Are you god?” You asked.
“Yup,” I replied. “I’m God.”
“My kids… my wife,” you said.
“What about them?”
“Will they be all right?”
“That’s what I like to see,” I said. “You just died and your main concern is for your family. That’s good stuff right there.”
You looked at me with fascination. To you, I didn’t look like God. I just looked like some man. Or possibly a woman. Some vague authority figure, maybe. More of a grammar school teacher than the almighty.
“Don’t worry,” I said. “They’ll be fine. Your kids will remember you as perfect in every way. They didn’t have time to grow contempt for you. Your wife will cry on the outside, but will be secretly relieved. To be fair, your marriage was falling apart. If it’s any consolation, she’ll feel very guilty for feeling relieved.”
“Oh,” you said. “So what happens now? Do I go to heaven or hell or something?”
“Neither,” I said. “You’ll be reincarnated.”
“Ah,” you said. “So the Hindus were right,”
“All religions are right in their own way,” I said. “Walk with me.”
You followed along as we strode through the void. “Where are we going?”
“Nowhere in particular,” I said. “It’s just nice to walk while we talk.”
“So what’s the point, then?” You asked. “When I get reborn, I’ll just be a blank slate, right? A baby. So all my experiences and everything I did in this life won’t matter.”
“Not so!” I said. “You have within you all the knowledge and experiences of all your past lives. You just don’t remember them right now.”
I stopped walking and took you by the shoulders. “Your soul is more magnificent, beautiful, and gigantic than you can possibly imagine. A human mind can only contain a tiny fraction of what you are. It’s like sticking your finger in a glass of water to see if it’s hot or cold. You put a tiny part of yourself into the vessel, and when you bring it back out, you’ve gained all the experiences it had.
“You’ve been in a human for the last 48 years, so you haven’t stretched out yet and felt the rest of your immense consciousness. If we hung out here for long enough, you’d start remembering everything. But there’s no point to doing that between each life.”
“How many times have I been reincarnated, then?”
“Oh lots. Lots and lots. An in to lots of different lives.” I said. “This time around, you’ll be a Chinese peasant girl in 540 AD.”
“Wait, what?” You stammered. “You’re sending me back in time?”
“Well, I guess technically. Time, as you know it, only exists in your universe. Things are different where I come from.”
“Where you come from?” You said.
“Oh sure,” I explained “I come from somewhere. Somewhere else. And there are others like me. I know you’ll want to know what it’s like there, but honestly you wouldn’t understand.”
“Oh,” you said, a little let down. “But wait. If I get reincarnated to other places in time, I could have interacted with myself at some point.”
“Sure. Happens all the time. And with both lives only aware of their own lifespan you don’t even know it’s happening.”
“So what’s the point of it all?”
“Seriously?” I asked. “Seriously? You’re asking me for the meaning of life? Isn’t that a little stereotypical?”
“Well it’s a reasonable question,” you persisted.
I looked you in the eye. “The meaning of life, the reason I made this whole universe, is for you to mature.”
“You mean mankind? You want us to mature?”
“No, just you. I made this whole universe for you. With each new life you grow and mature and become a larger and greater intellect.”
“Just me? What about everyone else?”
“There is no one else,” I said. “In this universe, there’s just you and me.”
You stared blankly at me. “But all the people on earth…”
“All you. Different incarnations of you.”
“Wait. I’m everyone!?”
“Now you’re getting it,” I said, with a congratulatory slap on the back.
“I’m every human being who ever lived?”
“Or who will ever live, yes.”
“I’m Abraham Lincoln?”
“And you’re John Wilkes Booth, too,” I added.
“I’m Hitler?” You said, appalled.
“And you’re the millions he killed.”
“I’m Jesus?”
“And you’re everyone who followed him.”
You fell silent.
“Every time you victimized someone,” I said, “you were victimizing yourself. Every act of kindness you’ve done, you’ve done to yourself. Every happy and sad moment ever experienced by any human was, or will be, experienced by you.”
You thought for a long time.
“Why?” You asked me. “Why do all this?”
“Because someday, you will become like me. Because that’s what you are. You’re one of my kind. You’re my child.”
“Whoa,” you said, incredulous. “You mean I’m a god?”
“No. Not yet. You’re a fetus. You’re still growing. Once you’ve lived every human life throughout all time, you will have grown enough to be born.”
“So the whole universe,” you said, “it’s just…”
“An egg.” I answered. “Now it’s time for you to move on to your next life.”
And I sent you on your way.





space966 said:


> @Whitewave Are you sure, that it was human, some animal, or by 3D printer made organs? Did you checked before putting in?



It would be quite surprising if the transplant organs were mostly 3D printed. Though, knowing the insights gained in some other threads (1, 2), I wouldn't be surprised if those supposedly animal organs were actually human organs, and those pigs they extract things from were actually humans treated as cattle and food. I mean, not all transplanted organs, just a part of them. I mean, the most believable lies are those in which a fair share of truth is added, to make it all seem more likely to be true.


----------



## Whitewave (Jul 5, 2021)

space966 said:


> @Whitewave Are you sure, that it was human, some animal, or by 3D printer made organs? Did you checked before putting in?


Yes, I took care of the donor until the recipient could fly in from their location to ours then accompanied the donor to the surgical suite where I witnessed the organ being removed. 

Really funny story (if you like morbid humor) that happened along the way but not related to this thread so, suffice it to say that transplants of human organs are real. 

I do look forward to the day when 3D printed or lab grown organs are a common occurrence. Always hated going to the family with some version of, "sorry for the most devastating and heartbreaking loss you're experiencing but could we have your loved ones spare parts?"


----------



## solarbard (Nov 3, 2022)

I've been thinking lately of what I call bio-cultural dissonance. The following are several proofs of such dissonance and my theory as to their origin.

1. Our bodies are covered in hair, yet we find hairless bodies attractive. Even in "Renaissance" paintings or "ancient" murals we (assuming we made them) portray ourselves as hairless. Were our creators hairless humanoids and we're emulating them?

2. (We're all adults here.) Women can have multiple orgasms, the male organ is designed in a screw fashion to remove competitor's semen, yet we're culturally monogamous. Once again, "imitating the masters" yet we were made to be polyamorous for the sake of population growth?

3. What exactly is our diet? We eat meat-we can eat just about anything-but we have no claws or fangs as you'd expect in a predator species. We certainly can't eat meat raw. Was our original food source lost, perhaps with the loss of the giant trees? Considering that hunter-gatherer societies are healthier and happier, what was the impetus for switching to agriculture, particularly low nutrient grain agriculture? Just think about it. Would you prefer a piece of bread or steak and hazelnuts?

Likely, we originated on this plane/t during a radically different climate, but were enslaved and altered by an invading species. If anyone has anything else to add, I'd love to hear your thoughts as I am not sure how the grand architecture plays into this as the advanced technology that civilization seems to have had points to a more spiritual race than the bloodthirsty giants our creators/alterers seem to have been.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 3, 2022)

I've pondered points 2 and 3 above quite extensively myself.



solarbard said:


> Likely, we originated on this plane/t during a radically different climate, but were enslaved and altered by an invading species.


I have come to the same likely conclusion, referred to as humanity before and after the 'fall' in scripture and other various sources. This may indicate that this 'fall' was a crippling of our perceptive abilities, to shut us out of the 'realms' not based in the most dense or physical (as in frequency/vibration of matter). 

When reading the idea that humans were ordered to be wiped out and altered due to them being too 'loud' as per the so-called Sumerian legends, the translation 'loud' may have been wrongly attributed. It may have been that the creators did not want humans to be able to be 'loud' by being also  consciously present in those other realms specifically, to make them a better slave species by depriving them of key senses needed to comprehend and take action in the actual 'real' world (the world of thoughts, emotions and other potential life-forms0.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 3, 2022)

Perhaps this site puts more meat on the bone? 

The Hybrid Hypothesis: Introduction

h/t @Starfire


----------



## ParanthropusSlam (Nov 4, 2022)

> We certainly can't eat meat raw.


Why is that? I've eaten meat raw before and I know people who eat raw meat, both personally and on the internet. There are some people who only eat raw meat too. So why do we cook? Simply because we can. The other carnivores cannot create fire/ovens so they are forced to eat their meat raw (except when a forest fire occurs and then they are able to feast on the cooked remains). Cooking meat has a trade-off between the water-soluble nutrients lost to cooking and the denaturing of amino acids, in which the denaturing of amino acids makes it easier to absorb into our bloodstream; so it's the best idea to eat your nutrient-dense organs raw (so that you get all the micro-nutrients) and to cook the protein-dense muscle meat (so that you can absorb most of the protein). I do have to note that our stomach acid is able to denature amino acids, which is why lower carnivores such as felines and canines are able to absorb protein in the first place; but you get the most bang for your buck protein-wise if you cook it.


----------



## solarbard (Nov 4, 2022)

ParanthropusSlam said:


> Why is that? I've eaten meat raw before and I know people who eat raw meat, both personally and on the internet. There are some people who only eat raw meat too. So why do we cook? Simply because we can. The other carnivores cannot create fire/ovens so they are forced to eat their meat raw (except when a forest fire occurs and then they are able to feast on the cooked remains). Cooking meat has a trade-off between the water-soluble nutrients lost to cooking and the denaturing of amino acids, in which the denaturing of amino acids makes it easier to absorb into our bloodstream; so it's the best idea to eat your nutrient-dense organs raw (so that you get all the micro-nutrients) and to cook the protein-dense muscle meat (so that you can absorb most of the protein). I do have to note that our stomach acid is able to denature amino acids, which is why lower carnivores such as felines and canines are able to absorb protein in the first place; but you get the most bang for your buck protein-wise if you cook it.


Huh. I did not know that.


----------



## Runa (Nov 4, 2022)

Hair is a bodily excretion  I do think diet and many other factors are involved. Maybe adding non indigenous goods in the trades of our recent history has played some role.  It leads me to so many unseeming conclusions.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 4, 2022)

This is too funny folks...one of the most well known raw meat dishes is called Steak Tartar! Cut up raw meat with tons of garlic eaten raw by the Tartarian Hordes.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 4, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Perhaps this site puts more meat on the bone?
> 
> The Hybrid Hypothesis: Introduction
> 
> h/t @Starfire


I can see how his hypothesis has merit given the very reasonable explanation based on valid evidence. However, he is excluding the possibility of a third (or maybe more) genetic donors. His proposition for a large brain and the bipedal ability is highly questionable. 

Following his own hypothesis of hybridizing, the probability of additional specimens would explain those, but he would have to find them first. Here is where the uncomfortable issue arises regarding a potential planned hybridization as opposed to natural - the large brain it would require to have the knowledge to produce it.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 4, 2022)

**Note: I merged this thread with a previous one by OP ("Strange Things About Humans Everybody Just Ignores"**

There's a strange discrepancy between our past, and our biological nature.

People clearly remember a "Golden Age" type of past. And even in the Renaissance paintings, this past was still alive in the form of an ideal to strive for.

The climate probably was extremely stable, nature was lush. Basically, there was no fight for survival at all. The bible also implies that even animals were friendly and not killing other animals or humans.

Technically, there are two options. Either humans were genetically changed by more advanced entities, or the Fall was due to a change in environment, and the changing nature of humans was due to an adaption to the environment.

The spiritual struggle, the foundation of our religions, seems to result from this discrepancy between our current biology, and our spiritual nature. There's a part in ourselves that wants to reach higher to god, and a part that wants to identify with the material animalistic world.

This duality could be explained either by genetic manipulation, or by a slow and subtle devolution within a world that requires aggression and survival tactics.

Over the course of 1,000 years, many things in the human organism can change in extreme ways, as the organism adapts to the environment, so a lot of the changes could be simply due to humans living in the context of fight for survival for hundreds of years.

The Hybrid hypothesis makes a lot of sense, and it's hard to argue against the logic. I wonder whether something else could account for the genetic similarity though.

Since religions speak of rulers with more advanced powers than normal humans, a genetic manipulation seems more likely than merely a slow change over time. The latter probably also happened, but wasn't as dramatic.



Safranek said:


> I can see how his hypothesis has merit given the very reasonable explanation based on valid evidence. However, he is excluding the possibility of a third (or maybe more) genetic donors. His proposition for a large brain and the bipedal ability is highly questionable.



I was skimming through this "rebuttal" of the Hybrid Hypothesis by one of those Sceptics and it contains some valid criticism why a natural process doesn't make sense. (A pig mating with a chimpanzee, and then one of those takes care of the offspring, and later the offspring mates with each other and so forth).

An artificial process (the ancient gods changing our DNA) resolves the issues with the hypothesis, including brain size. If someone combined the original human DNA with pig DNA, in the context of advanced technological knowledge and abilities, they would have created hundreds of thousands of new humans at once and populate the earth in many different regions at once, to ensure survival.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 4, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> **Note: I merged this thread with a previous one by OP ("Strange Things About Humans Everybody Just Ignores"**
> 
> There's a strange discrepancy between our past, and our biological nature.
> 
> ...


Fwiw, I absolutely think there is a third party involved that undertook the engineering, and at least one other species involved in the mix.  The site and the evidence it presents is useful as a baseline or platform for further speculation.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 5, 2022)

Eugene M. McCarthy's hybridization theory includes a crucial step called *backcrossing.*
The initial mating happens between two species (usually by rape) and a viable hybrid is occasionally born. This hybrid would then breed exclusively with the species raising it, never crossbreeding again.

The example we are talking about with humans is pig and chimpanzee or bonobo. The female chimpanzee got raped by a male pig/boar when she was in estrus/heat and he chanced upon her in the forest. McCarthy says it's common behavior for female chimpanzees to present their behinds sexually as a fear response. Then she had a hybrid child, most likely with the body more piglike and head more chimplike (the heads tend to take after the mother and bodies take after the father with any mammalian hybrid). This child might have been raised with the mother's group or kicked out to fend for itself.
- If the hybrid was female, then a male chimpanzee mating with it would give it the primate body instead of 4 legs and hoofs. The head would take after the mother with a mixture of chimp and pig. This "backcrossed" second generation would have no problem mating with more chimpanzees regardless of whether they were male or female, and might also breed with their own siblings that looked like themselves. They would continue to backcross like this until they became a separate enough group to be their own species. THEN they got uplifted and messed with genetically and became the humans we are today.
- If the hybrid was male he would mate with a female chimpanzee (or maybe a pig). This offspring would have a chimp face with a body a mixture of pig and chimp. I really don't think this version would be viable. I'm imagining some pretty strange combinations. 

McCarthy also talks about gorillas being a hybrid of giant forest pig and chimpanzees or bonobos. It's pretty convincing. And gorillas are a whole species of their own. Humans could have easily developed in a similar manner (before genetic manipulation). There's even a known African hybrid of gorillas and chimpanzees called Koolokambas. Yet another distinct hybrid species with its own range. 
The Hybrid Hypothesis: The Gorilla and the Koolokamba

As far as humans being different races and colors, McCarthy has examples of different breeds of chimps and bonobos from around the world that match the colors of the humans in those parts of the world. Later, each uplifted group would be suited to their local environment.


----------



## usselo (Nov 5, 2022)

Dreamtime said:



> Basically, there was no fight for survival at all.



This experience of life is characteristic of farmed stock.



> If someone combined the original human DNA with pig DNA, in the context of advanced technological knowledge and abilities, they would have created hundreds of thousands of new humans at once and populate the earth in many different regions at once, to ensure survival.



Thus seeding the story of 'Manna from Heaven'.

The conceptual trap humans can escape - though it takes time and effort - is to appreciate that 'human history' may have been cobbled together from the physical remains and documents of some other beneficiary's past. Gross reworking of evidence, plus the creation of a great deal of new evidence and explanatory 'history' is very findable. The signposts are mudflood, the Deluge, ruins that are physically inconsistent with narrative and 'science', etc, etc.

It's very possible the whole human environment was created in one go a few hundred years during the resetting of a previous system. Perhaps after the flushing and restocking of a food and labour production machine. Convincing humans of this would be like trying to convince yeast that their world is a vat in a brewery that is merely part of a supplier's logistical chain that is merely part of a much larger... endeavour.

Anyway...

If I recall correctly, McCarthy also points out that human-animal hybrids often have jutting chins.

From his MacroEvolution website, 2. The Other Parent, the next three images should be animated gifs. If not animating, click on the 'source' link to see the chins properly:



_Pig-human hybrid. __Source_


_Water buffalo-human hybrid. __Source_


_Sheep-human hybrid. __Source_​This tendency for hybrids to have jutting chins is intriguing because many 'caricatures' of 'human' executioners, butchers and elite of the past also depict a jutting chin.

From Medieval Wall Painting in the English Parish Church: Chalfont St Giles, Buckinghamshire:


> his executioner, in the centre of the scene, is rather clearer. He has the grotesquely exaggerated facial features commonly found in paintings of the torture or execution of Christ and the saints, with a prominent nose and huge jutting chin.




_Chalfont St Giles executioner. Tungsten hue removed by me. __Source_​Detail from the above, also with tungsten hue removed:
​We see it in caricatures of 'Dr Syntax', who I suspect is based on the John Byng of _The Torrington Diaries_:

_Dr Syntax. __Source_​And:

_Three Edinburgh Bucks. Source: __A series of original portraits and caricature etchings_


_Skulls of American Adena giant elite. Source: probably The Adena People, Snow and Webb via __Giants and Ancient North American Warfare_​
Quoting Don Dragoo from _Giants and Ancient North American Warfare_:


> Two outstanding traits have been noted repeatedly for this group. One is the protruding and massive chin often with prominent bilateral protrusions (*The Adena People*, Webb and Snow, 1959, p. 37). The second trait is the large size of many of the males and some of the females. A male of six feet was common and some individuals approaching seven feet in height have been found...





> Webb and Snow suggested the possibility of "sexual and social selection" being factors in the development of the large-chinned Adena type.





> ...selective breeding would be assiduously practiced, and for several good reasons. The main purpose could have been the creation of a guardian or warrior class made up of physically superior men and women.



Given the oddness around what is easily available from Webb and Snow's _The Adena People_ and what is not (see below), I presume we're being guided to associate these chins with a warder/guard/stock-manager class. Perhaps they were cowboys in more than just the orthodox sense.

Anyway, jutting chins show up in more fanciful imagery - and then again - perhaps not so fanciful:

_Loki. __Source_


_Old Edinburgh Guard. Source: __Reminiscences of Old Edinburgh, Vol II_


_Devil playing cards per post 118032_​In general, these jutting chinned images show up in a martial context; imagery that, from a human point of view, involves killing or 'bad stuff'.

I'm not saying there is a proven connection. We should also note that the Adena and Dragoo material cited here is archived as borrow-only, despite being old, and that _The Torrington Diaries_ were published in approx 1934 and again in 1958. Which makes them suspect as sources. We should suspect all digital content too.

However, there seems to be a possible correlation and it may be worth flagging here if you see more examples of it.

Similarly, there seems to be a long nose connection with these entities and with imagery of blemiya overseeing humans as the humans do farm labour work. That's what the Edinburgh Old Guard image may be showing.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 5, 2022)

Starfire said:


> The initial mating happens between two species (usually by rape) and a viable hybrid is occasionally born. This hybrid would then breed exclusively with the species raising it, never crossbreeding again.



Wouldn't this need to happen multiple times (succesfully) to make a difference? Like 1000 or 10,000 times. I guess we would still see this happening all the time in areas where apes and pigs live, but I haven't heard of such reports.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Wouldn't this need to happen multiple times (succesfully) to make a difference? Like 1000 or 10,000 times. I guess we would still see this happening all the time in areas where apes and pigs live, but I haven't heard of such reports.


I spent a lot of time reading McCarthy's hypothesis and website. He has stories, drawings and photos of any type of combination of animal with humans and with each other that you can imagine. Crosses of different types of animals with humans are documented more frequently than you would think. And how many more aren't documented?

He points out that hybrid species such as gorillas, humans, mules, jennies, ligars, etc. all have a really low fertility rate compared to natural species. This means that the natural species would have a much higher possibility of fertility in cross species breeding - the FIRST generation. So if the female chimps are really as submissive to sex as he says and the regular sized forest pigs are really that horny...then it could be a successful cross fairly frequently to produce a first generation chimp/pig hybrid (not yet humanoid). It really would only take a few of these successful hybrids to be fertile and carry on the important pig traits that distinguish a human from a chimp. Backcrossing means they only mate with chimps after the first time, or maybe with hybrid relatives with the same traits. The funny looking monkeys would be kicked out to live on their own, interbreed a bit in addition to backcrossing, and the desirable traits would get passed on. Eventually we get the 'hairless monkeys' we've always been called...

Then the genetic manipulation took place.

Also, this would have been long before floods and cataclysms and the Ether would have still been intact and lent life force to the union of creatures.Every living thing was more fertile then. Trees were  bigger,  creatures were  bigger.


usselo said:


> Dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your thinking with the jutting chin. It does appear a lot in that first generation of hybrids. I think that the chin rounded off as the backcrossing developed humanoids.

But then if a group of humans later inbred, this recessive trait of a sharp chin could get re-accentuated. Like in the people you showed. Or the famous Hapsburg chin from that inbred family.


----------



## solarbard (Nov 8, 2022)

One thing I'd like to add is that a lot of people seem unable to comprehend the idea that penetrative, vaginal sexual intercourse creates babies. 48 percent of pregnancies globally are unplanned. How? How is it so difficult to grasp the concept of not having unprotected vaginal intercourse? The abortion issue could be solved by people simply refraining from that one particular act, but they do not. (This goes for men AND women, barring rape.) Was this lack of knowledge programmed into us to create a large population?


----------



## usselo (Nov 9, 2022)

Starfire said:


> I like your thinking with the jutting chin. It does appear a lot in that first generation of hybrids. I think that the chin rounded off as the backcrossing developed humanoids.
> 
> But then if a group of humans later inbred, this recessive trait of a sharp chin could get re-accentuated. Like in the people you showed. Or the famous Hapsburg chin from that inbred family.
> View attachment 26353View attachment 26354


Thanks for that extra evidence.

Can you cite the sources for the images? I want to check identities, time and location for the portrayed and identities of the painters. I want to see if in time and place, they were considered to be inhabitants of the the Holy Roman Empire. Also, what details, if any, are available of the circumstances of the sittings.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 9, 2022)

Seeing this list, of medieval animals
Medieval Bestiary : Beasts

made me think of this thread.  Its interesting to me to hear these odd descriptions of animals: eg the ant-lion!
Medieval Bestiary : Beasts : Ant-lion


----------



## usselo (Nov 9, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Seeing this list, of medieval animals
> Medieval Bestiary : Beasts
> 
> made me think of this thread.  Its interesting to me to hear these odd descriptions of animals: eg the ant-lion!
> ...


Maybe one of HG Wells' other 'fictional' characters - Dr Moreau (who I understand lived in Cheltenham) - was creating strange brews with stem cells in Roman baths.

From _The local historian's table book, of remarkable occurrences, connected with the counties of Newcastle-upon-Tyne, Northumberland, and Durham. Historical division_, Newcastle-upon-Tyne, November or December 7, 1733:


> A flying man flew from the top of the castle of Newcastle into Bailiff-gate, and after that he made an ass fly down, by which several accidents happened, for the weights tied to the ass's legs knocked down several, bruised others in a dreadful manner, and killed a girl on the spot. — Newc, Cour.



You'd think he'd mention the balloon that must have been attached to the ass_._ Unless ass used to be the name for a load-carrying dirigible. Or unless there simply wasn't a balloon and the ass had wings_._

You'd also think the spectators would have the sense to stand well clear of what must have looked like an accident in the making. Unless the spectators - as early-stage engineered intelligences - lacked our powers of foresight.

Other editions of _The Local Historian's Table Book_ contain reports of dragon-like creatures that I haven't yet had time to collate.

Page 382 of  _The local historian's table book, of remarkable occurrences, connected with the counties of Newcastle-upon-Tyne, Northumberland, and Durham. Historical division_ has a couple of interesting reports:


> 1735 October - A child of James and Elizabeth Leesh, of Chester-le-Street, was played for at cards, at the sign of the Salmon, one game, four shillings against the child, by Henry and John Trotter, Robert Thomson and Thomas Ellison, which was won by the latter, and delivered to him accordingly.



What would four men in a pub want with a child?

And we have this:


> 1735 (July 20). — Being Sunday, Ann Flower, of a very creditable
> family in Northallerton, perverted by her husband, Francis Flower,
> formerly a supervisor of Sunderland, but upon his turning quaker,
> discharged ; went, in the time of divine service, to the great con-
> ...



She may have meant the bottle. But a little birdie tells me she mistook her inner voice for the voice of Julian Jaynes:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The hosts' malfunctions were colourful. Source: __Westworld S01 Ep04_


----------



## Starfire (Nov 10, 2022)

usselo said:


> Thanks for that extra evidence.
> 
> Can you cite the sources for the images? I want to check identities, time and location for the portrayed and identities of the painters. I want to see if in time and place, they were considered to be inhabitants of the the Holy Roman Empire. Also, what details, if any, are available of the circumstances of the sittings.


They were not only residents of the Holy Roman Empire, they were the Emperors!
"The throne of the Holy Roman Empire was continuously occupied by the Habsburgs from 1440 until their extinction in the male line in 1740 and, after the death of Francis I, from 1765 until its dissolution in 1806." Wiki

There are multiple portraits since they were rulers. Do an image search for Hapsburg Jaw. There are several examples since it was a big family of cousins. Gotta keep the money in the family...
I don't know the name of the top pictured Hapsburg.
The lower one is Charles II of Spain, he was so inbred he could hardly eat and couldn't have children. His death caused the War for Spanish Sucession.

I ran across something else today that relates to chins. The Adena tribe found in Ohio were said to be very tall and have distinctly bifurcated chins. So a really deep cleft chin and flaring jaws. Kind of like Charles II's chin.

_Don Dragoo, in discussing these "honored dead" and referring to this taller Adena stature, says in his Mounds For the Dead:
_


> _Two outstanding traits have been noted repeatedly for this group. One is the protruding and massive chin often with prominent bilateral protrusions (Webb and Snow, 1959, p. 37). The second trait is the large size of many of the males and some of the females. A male of six feet was common and some individuals approaching seven feet in height have been found ... Not only were these Adena people tall, but also the massiveness of the bones indicates powerfully built individuals. The head was generally big with a large cranial capacity._


Here's the source, navigation tabs are at very bottom of each page.

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.lege.net/gigantes/NAmWar3.html


----------



## Memphis (Nov 10, 2022)

solarbard said:


> It's time we started asking the tough questions.
> 
> 1. Where do we come from? If we are solely primates, why does our body accept organs from pigs? Transplanting organs from pigs to humans | Science Immunology
> 
> ...


Well, I will try to answer briefly what I know.
1. These current bodies are an experiment of a group of extraterestrials. The DNA pecentage is not only from primates, but also from those entities. Also, their experiment included DNA from a demon from anti-universe. I bet other animal organs will fit this body.
2. Women don't find men attractive because of that demon DNA from anti-universe. Each time she had to be close with a male demon she ate his head after that by killing him. Also, women have more reptilians DNA (Adam and Eve apple), remember that. It wasn't an apple. Reptilians added more of their DNA, to the woman body, without the other extraterestrials to know (I mean those that took part in this project). Therefore women have more knowledge than men, the way of thinking is different. This is why women have to be kept 'under' man's control, they are more powerful than men. Also, women have to be kept 'under' men power because a women is powerful by herself, the universe is a 'she'. Male is a deformation of a female body. I am explaining here briefly, but of course there is more to say.
3. The current body is an eperiment. It was done intentionally to be weaker, and to live shorter. DNA was manipulated.
We can drink fresh water, I did it my whole life, we have a well for that, also live close to the capital and the water is tasty. Since I moved from there I drink bottled. Also, my family grew natural foods. We can eat that too. The problem is in the system not that we cannot eat or drink what you mention here.
4. Here I want to undertand too, who created this system? I don't know them. But previously planet was a warm place with no winter. A war happened and changed everything. Also, have no clue who is controlling the world now!!! Living in these places is  more a need of survival, we have no where to go. We live where we are paid and where life is comfortable for surviving.
5. Here is about the humans mind. We think we are superior. We love animals because they are really cute.
Humans are violent toward their offsprings because they themselves have problems. Souls are different, some come here from higher realms, other from lower realms. So, in a family could come different souls. Someone is a narcissist, someone is a killer, souls have past. They are not blank souls. Also, society has influence, family history (how parents behaved toward them). This question actually has no clear answer, but more a mix of different circumstances.
6. This quesion is difficult to answer too. I personally cannot find my place. I know that I am not from this planet. I remember my planet and my people. This place is a puzzle for me. I don't understand why I am here and want to evade faster. So, many feel the same, these places are weird for them.
Monogamous and polygamous is even more complex. We reincarnate all the time. This is a natural process in universe because we want to experience something new all the time. We get bored wery fast. One life you can be a male, other a female, another something else. Some like to be a male so profound that they cannot let that go, also happens with women. I know, I was a male and female and bird...and many more. Sometimes this problems manifest because people can die suddenly and they haven't completed their previous reincarnation and has mixed feelings. Also can be because of traumas a person experienced. Example war: a sudden out of body and end of life, the person saw many things and killed and that fragmentated his/her soul. Fragmentation is actually the worst that can happen. The soul breaks in pieces, but still preserves itself. The soul reincarnates back to earth and it has different memories. So, imagine a cup that was broken but you fix it. You see the fissures, is like you can drink from that cup but still is consisting of many parts that are separate. So the person comes back into this life broken. Therefore attraction to females, males..... you name it.

I tried to answer you briefly. But of course there is a more in depth analysis.


----------



## luckyducky007 (Nov 11, 2022)

solarbard said:


> It's time we started asking the tough questions.
> 
> 1. Where do we come from? If we are solely primates, why does our body accept organs from pigs? Transplanting organs from pigs to humans | Science Immunology
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't say i have any answers to all of this however i would like to add my opinion to these questions.

1. I have never believed we are descended from apes.  The whole evolution theory has always seemed very flawed too many gaps in explaining where man came from.  Ill point out with new technology we have added to the line of previous evolutions and realized we are hybrids of the 2 or 3 groups, but still no explanation as to where homo-Sapien came from.  We just were there alongside Denisovan and neanderthal.  So, someone messing with our DNA to create us seems plausible.

2.  I find it hard to believe females don't find males attractive, i feel this is based more from the modern perspective rather than anything historical. if this were the case we wouldn't have survived as a species.  As for control of females, may stem from the bible, likely the eve story.  Or even that of being more emotional and irrational.  However, my view has always been that men and woman have worked together the majority of the time rather than one exerting control over the other, as both require each other to achieve a balance.

3. Solar radiation is an interesting one, we live on a planet that offers protection from the 1 Uv light that can actually help us and allows the 2 that will kill us through. If UVC is helpful, why would we want to heal the ozone if that is what is stopping it, and if it's to protect from UVa and UVb when only 7% of all solar radiation is UV it seems odd.  In the 90's there was a big push to make sure the ozone healed which is odd since skin cancer has only increased not lessened as we have reversed ozone damage.  We can drink fresh water and eat natural.  Just fresh water can contain organisms that will make us ill, same with anything out of the dirt.  which is why we clean it, and boil water.

4. This is an interesting question, I believe the earth was warmer in the past or at least the climate may have been less turbulent, when the change happened is difficult to know, could have been the first ice age.

5. Cause kitten and puppies are cute, cuter than our own offspring would be entirely subjective.  And i wouldn't think that humans are unusually violent towards our offspring either, certainly can be noted in other cultures a lot more than others but have you seen how animals are to their young?  I would say they are worse.  

6. We do have natural habitat.  Those that grew up in deserts can adapt to live in colder areas but feel at home in the hotter climate and vice versa.  Monogamy and polygamy are an interesting one, while i believe we are promiscuous in youth more so, we do yearn for monogamy as we get older, we realize unconsciously we are part of a whole, just as in conception we are but 2 halves that become one, in life we require the same to continue that natural function.  

Thats just my view and i suppose questions as well.  I believe we were engineered and placed here alongside the natural species whether we're a mutation of an existing species i don't know.  But the continual lack of a proper link or genetic ancestor only points more and more to interference.


----------



## wild heretic (Nov 11, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Seeing this list, of medieval animals
> Medieval Bestiary : Beasts
> 
> made me think of this thread.  Its interesting to me to hear these odd descriptions of animals: eg the ant-lion!
> ...



This definitely points to an artificial creation than natural sex between two dissimilar species. I don't believe in naturalism at all, except in fine tuning to an environment over a long enough time period. The species remains the same though.

For example, a crab that enters and lives and breeds in a deep cave will have no more eyes and it becomes white coloured. It may heighten other senses to the extreme that seem "supernatural". The crab does not turn into an eyeless horse.

However, we are talking about another long gone world - the medieval period. I am willing to entertain an "energetic theory" that the energies of that period allowed for an ant to mate with a lion.  Even then, it does seem like an absolutely gigantic stretch, even if the two species were of a similar size.

Maybe "reproduction" wasn't just sexual though. Could the energies be that fluid that transformations occurred more like in spirit? Who knows?


----------



## Udjat (Nov 11, 2022)

I have heard that we don't even belong to this planet and that we come from somewhere else, maybe the red planet.  Yes, we are different than the porcupine, fish, lizard, ant, etc.  and it seems as though we really don't belong here on this planet.  And maybe we are from some where else.

The way I think about humans, especially after witnessing the things that I have seen, I truly think that we started from somewhere else, came here and conquered what ever form of life that was close to being like us.  We destroyed them and then the true being from this planet exist no more.  It has happened this way within our "own" race of beings over, and over and over again.  We are quite predictable creatures.  It seems as though we are pretty adaptable creatures, more so than what a pelican, or a turtle would be.  Especially from drastic environmental changes.  The "human" always finds a way to survive, or else we wouldn't be talking on this forum right now.

Yes I am a "spiritual" person I would say, so when you bring this portion in to the mix it really seems to change  a bit what I just had written.  Or does it?  I know many "spiritual" people that would confirm that they are spiritual, but they next thing you know those same people (hypothetically) go and murder someone.  What then, what would the perspective be?  Good energies, bad energies, all of that and more you could throw in the mix to try and explain away  "what, why and who" we are, but it does not change the fact that most humans feel lost and are always looking for some control, some hope, some faith, some way to "connect", someone to save them.  Is this just more proof we are still waiting for our ship to come and take us back home, or will we find out in the near future that we are stuck here forever, and no one is coming for us because our "old" home had been destroyed?


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 30, 2022)

solarbard said:


> . yet we're culturally monogamous. Once again, "imitating the masters"...
> Why don't human females find human males attractive?


Human females find alpha males attractive. Especially if they eat raw meat.

Monogamy was culturally imposed on "the masses" as part of the often white conquest of native peoples.  For the same reason the usa drinking age is 21. Power and control are easier if guilt is imposed and natural human urges suppressed.

Pig plus monkey = you man...is one well documented theory mentioned earlier though mccarthy posits random mutation vs. the creation method.

macroevolution : Eugene M. McCarthy : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Would people still eat pork if they knew? If they would...humanity is a ghastly beast.


----------



## TheImp (Dec 4, 2022)

I feel like another aspect of humanity that I don't often see discussed, but which is an obvious built-in imperative, is the need for veneration. We all _need_ to venerate something, and give it our attention, time, resources, and mental and emotional effort (sometimes physical) - whether or not we realize or acknowledge it. Fanaticism in the modern world abounds and is intentionally provoked and cultivated by those in power, as I am sure it always was in previous generations. I would certainly consider this factor to be something that is unique to humans, though it is a quality that is easily abused and invoked as a means to keep us distracted from actual important issues. If we look at it from a spiritual/metaphysical standpoint, higher powers out there benefit from it in some way and/or such veneration may actually be harmful for us in the long-term depending on where it's directed.


----------



## alltheleaves (Jan 2, 2023)

TheImp said:


> I feel like another aspect of humanity that I don't often see discussed, but which is an obvious built-in imperative, is the need for veneration. We all _need_ to venerate something, and give it our attention, time, resources, and mental and emotional effort (sometimes physical) - whether or not we realize or acknowledge it. Fanaticism in the modern world abounds and is intentionally provoked and cultivated by those in power, as I am sure it always was in previous generations. I would certainly consider this factor to be something that is unique to humans, though it is a quality that is easily abused and invoked as a means to keep us distracted from actual important issues. If we look at it from a spiritual/metaphysical standpoint, higher powers out there benefit from it in some way and/or such veneration may actually be harmful for us in the long-term depending on where it's directed.


What if you man's are a type of avatar in a simulation...


----------



## TruthIsOnlyDelayed (Jan 2, 2023)

TheImp said:


> I feel like another aspect of humanity that I don't often see discussed, but which is an obvious built-in imperative, is the need for veneration. We all _need_ to venerate something, and give it our attention, time, resources, and mental and emotional effort (sometimes physical) - whether or not we realize or acknowledge it. Fanaticism in the modern world abounds and is intentionally provoked and cultivated by those in power, as I am sure it always was in previous generations. I would certainly consider this factor to be something that is unique to humans, though it is a quality that is easily abused and invoked as a means to keep us distracted from actual important issues. If we look at it from a spiritual/metaphysical standpoint, higher powers out there benefit from it in some way and/or such veneration may actually be harmful for us in the long-term depending on where it's directed.


While in the secular world this may not be discussed much (arguably because there is a lot control that can be had if you keep people ignorant of it), this is talked about at great lengths in theological circles (especially around the causes of idolatry).


----------

